# Sonntag soll die Sonne scheinen



## 007ike (16. Januar 2004)

Das macht sie zwar jeden Tag, man sieht sie wegen den Wolken nicht immer.

Aber nun sind zumindest mal keine Wolken gemeldet. Daher werde ich eine Runde drehen. Wer hat Lust und kommt mit.


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Das macht sie zwar jeden Tag, man sieht sie wegen den Wolken nicht immer.
> 
> Aber nun sind zumindest mal keine Wolken gemeldet. Daher werde ich eine Runde drehen. Wer hat Lust und kommt mit.



Wir werden das bestimmt heute während der Sauwetter-Runde besprechen können. Ich hätte Lust und vermutlich auch Zeit, es sein denn die Saar fällt drastisch und wir können wieder rudern. Versprechen kann ich also nichts.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (16. Januar 2004)

Du wolltest doch mal den Bostalsee sehen. Wie wäre es damit? Wir könnten aber auch hoch zum Schaumberg fahren. Das Osterthal kennt ihr auch noch nicht. 

Der Pegel der Saar fällt, bis Sonntag könnte er annähernd wieder auf normal sein, wenn ich mir hier die Zahlen so anschaue.
http://www.lfu.saarland.de/

Kommt halt darauf an wieviel es heute und morgen noch regnet und das scheint nicht wenig zu sein.


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Du wolltest doch mal den Bostalsee sehen. Wie wäre es damit? Wir könnten aber auch hoch zum Schaumberg fahren. Das Osterthal kennt ihr auch noch nicht.
> 
> Der Pegel der Saar fällt, bis Sonntag könnte er annähernd wieder auf normal sein, wenn ich mir hier die Zahlen so anschaue.
> http://www.lfu.saarland.de/
> ...



Ja, sieht so aus, als würde er fallen. Sonntag Nachmittag könnte es aber trotzdem klappen mit dem Biken.
Wie gesagt, ich werde heute mal nachhaken. Irgendwo anders hinfahren (sprich einen von Deinen Vorschlägen) fände ich prima.


----------



## Christina (16. Januar 2004)

Ihr seid ja mal optimistisch. Sollte sich diese momentan schwer nachvollziehbare Prognose jedoch bewahrheiten, wäre ich evtl. am Sonntagnachmittag auch dabei. 
Ansonsten fällt mir zu diesem Thema nur noch ein herber Rückschlag ein, den ihr jetzt verkraften müsst: Kapstadt - Sonne - 31°C. Ich glaube, ich lasse das Bike-Wash-Zeugs zuhause!


----------



## Wiseman (16. Januar 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten fällt mir zu diesem Thema nur noch ein herber Rückschlag ein, den ihr jetzt verkraften müsst: Kapstadt - Sonne - 31°C. Ich glaube, ich lasse das Bike-Wash-Zeugs zuhause!



Hmmm, freut sich da jemand auf seinen Urlaub? Will uns da jemand die Nase lang machen?

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja mal optimistisch. Sollte sich diese momentan schwer nachvollziehbare Prognose jedoch bewahrheiten, wäre ich evtl. am Sonntagnachmittag auch dabei.
> Ansonsten fällt mir zu diesem Thema nur noch ein herber Rückschlag ein, den ihr jetzt verkraften müsst: Kapstadt - Sonne - 31°C. Ich glaube, ich lasse das Bike-Wash-Zeugs zuhause!



Wenn Du am Sonntag mit dabei bist, dann helfe ich Dir eigenmächtig, Dein Bike zu putzen und verspreche, zumindest bei der Planung der Verpackung zu assistieren!


----------



## Wiseman (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du am Sonntag mit dabei bist, dann helfe ich Dir eigenmächtig, Dein Bike zu putzen und zumindest bei der Planung der Verpackung zu assistieren!



Verpackung?

Großer Karton auf, Bike rein, großer Karton zu?
Ähnlich dem Prinzip, wie man einen Elefanten in den Kühlschrank bekommt 

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Verpackung?
> 
> Großer Karton auf, Bike rein, großer Karton zu?
> Ähnlich dem Prinzip, wie man einen Elefanten in den Kühlschrank bekommt
> ...



Ja, Du hast Recht. Wir sind aber beide Akademiker, da muss man zuerst eine Zeichnung machen!!!


----------



## Christina (16. Januar 2004)

Hey, als Ingenieur muss man sogar zuerst eine bemaßte Zeichnung machen!!!    Ohne die geht gar nix. Sei froh, dass ich nicht darauf bestehe, zuerst ein 3D-Modell am PC zu erstellen.   
Danke für das Angebot, werde gerne darauf zurückkommen. Bin eh noch am Rätseln, wie ich das Bike und den Karton so verheirate, dass ich den Kram noch eigenmächtig zum Bahnhof kriege und auf dem Weg nicht von meiner Tasche erschlagen werde.


----------



## 007ike (16. Januar 2004)

Ok, hätte im Angebot eine 38 km Runde, dauert leicht über 2 Stunden. Fahrt zum Bostalsee über überwiegend Wald- und Feldautobahn. Von dort folgen wir dem Saarland Radweg bis Nohfelden, biegen vorher aber rechts ab Richtung Wallhausen. Von dort über kleine Nebenstecken zurück. Wie schon einmal geschrieben besteht hier ein relativ hoher Asphaltanteil. Sollten Singeltrails gewünscht werden, finden wir auch alternative Strecken. Da jedoch alles sehr weich im Wald ist, käme mein Vorschlag Christinas Plänen entgegen und Moose bräuchte nicht so viel zu putzen.

Was wäre denn als Startzeit günstig? 13 - 14 Uhr?
Was sagt denn die Kirkel-Homburg-Achse dazu??????

@ Wiseman, wenn du willst kannst du mein Corratec Fully nutzen. Brauchst nur vorbei zu kommen und sparst sogar noch den transport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (16. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wiseman, wenn du willst kannst du mein Corratec Fully nutzen. Brauchst nur vorbei zu kommen und sparst sogar noch den transport.



@007ike: Danke für das Angebot, aber ich kann ja immer noch auf das Rad meiner Schwester zurückgreifen. Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich ja irgendwann so gut an Hardtails, dass ich mir auch eins kaufe 

@Christina: Hmm, 3D-Modell am PC erstellen. Diese Herausforderunge könnte ich annehmen, hört sich interessant an.

Grüße,


----------



## tiegerbaehr (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo Biker, ich bin neu hier, aber das habt ihr sicher schon gemerkt. Ich hätte Lust, am Sonntag Richtung Bostalsee mitzufahren. Hättet ihr was dagegen? Wo startet ihr denn?


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker, ich bin neu hier, aber das habt ihr sicher schon gemerkt. Ich hätte Lust, am Sonntag Richtung Bostalsee mitzufahren. Hättet ihr was dagegen? Wo startet ihr denn?



Normalerweise verfahren wir nach dem Motto: "the more the merrier". Wir haben uns (fast) alle über das Forum gefunden.
Ich wäre für die Tour auch zu haben, kann auch mit dem Zug anreisen, muss aber vorher noch abklären, was der Wasserstand der Saar so macht und wann wir am Sonntag trainieren.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Januar 2004)

Ich will natürlich auch nach St. Wendel


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will natürlich auch nach St. Wendel



Ich will, ich will ... !?! 
Hast Du Dir denn überhaupt schon das Gesicht gewaschen? So nimmt Dich doch keiner mit!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will, ich will ... !?!
> Hast Du Dir denn überhaupt schon das Gesicht gewaschen? So nimmt Dich doch keiner mit!



Ähm nö, ich wollte eigentlich  bis Sonntag so bleiben... das lohnt doch kaum  
Auserdem hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn ich so schmutzig ins Bett gehe, ich immer relativ sauber aufwache - Ein Wunder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm nö, ich wollte eigentlich  bis Sonntag so bleiben - das lohnt doch kaum



Ich auch nicht, ich werde auch die Klamotten nicht wechseln. 
Finde ich übrigens total stark, dass Ihr Freitags immer mitfahrt - und das bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch nicht, ich werde auch die Klamotten nicht wechseln.
> Finde ich übrigens total stark, dass Ihr Freitags immer mitfahrt - und das bei dem Wetter!



kommt doch nicht aufs Wetter an, sondern auf die Leute, war mal wieder richtig nett heute


----------



## tiegerbaehr (16. Januar 2004)

Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht, wo ihr euch trefft?? 14 Uhr ab wo? Fahrt Ihr über Tholey, dann könnten wir dort dazustossen.


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht, wo ihr euch trefft?? 14 Uhr ab wo? Fahrt Ihr über Tholey, dann könnten wir dort dazustossen.



Bei uns dauert das mit dem Treffpunkt etc. etwas. Am besten Du schaust morgen Abend nochmal rein. 14.00 Uhr in WND losradeln könnte hinkommen. Etwas früher wäre auch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## 007ike (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo

da ich ja für Sonntag den Guide mache, gebe ich dir jetzt mal Antwort.

Treffpunkt wird der große Parkplatz am Wendalinuspark in St.Wendel sein.
Uhrzeit wäre mein Vorschlag 13.00 Uhr. Aber wenn Moose oder sonstwer erst später können, soll das kein Problem sein. Bis 14.30 Uhr sollten wir aber auf dem Weg sein.

Also den genauen Zeitpunkt werden wir dann wohl Sonntag Morgen klären.

Ich freue mich schon, aber vergeßt mir den Tozzi nicht!!!!!


----------



## Moose (16. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> da ich ja für Sonntag den Guide mache, gebe ich dir jetzt mal Antwort.
> 
> ...



*Wir würden niemals ohne tozzi fahren, es sei denn er kann nicht!*
Ich finde 13.00 Uhr auch besser. Wie gesagt weiß ich morgen Abend mehr.
12.00 Uhr Abfahrt von SB aus sollte aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## Scrat (17. Januar 2004)

Sagt mal, würdet ihr vielleicht auch "e Pälzer" mitnehmen?

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht genau, wie's bei mir morgen aussieht, aber wenn hier in KL keiner Lust zum fahren hat, würde ich vielleicht mitkommen.

Servus, Thomas (der gleich erstmal ins Saarland zum Einkaufen fährt...)

BTW: @Christina: Dein BikeWash hat mich dran erinnert, daß ich in SB noch ins Karstadt muß


----------



## Moose (17. Januar 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, würdet ihr vielleicht auch "e Pälzer" mitnehmen?
> 
> Ich weiß zwar noch nicht genau, wie's bei mir morgen aussieht, aber wenn hier in KL keiner Lust zum fahren hat, würde ich vielleicht mitkommen.
> 
> ...



*E Pälzer?? * 
Warum nicht ... solange die nicht mit *Leberwurst Attachment * kommen!


----------



## 007ike (17. Januar 2004)

Das sieht doch richtig gut aus. Wahrscheinlich kommt Lebowski und noch ein Kollege von mir mit.
Da wären wir ja ne richtig große Gruppe.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (17. Januar 2004)

OK, 13:00 Wendalinus-Park geht klar - das ist doch an den ehemaligen Kasernen?. Wir kommen zu zweit oder zu dritt, mal sehen - das hängt sicher auch vom Wetter ab. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (17. Januar 2004)

Nach dem Ruhetag (den ich dringendst brauche) heute komme ich natürlich auch mit- ist ja echt rührend, daß Ihr mich nicht vergessen habt !
Uhrzeit ist egal, ist ja schließlich Sonntag. Wisemann könnte doch moose mitnehmen, oder nicht ?
Schaue heute abend noch mal rein, wenn die Uhrzeit endgültig steht, muß jetzt erst mal meine beiden Neffen etwas müde machen...
@Einheimischer: komme so 30-45 min vor der Treffpunktzeit bei Dir vorbei !
Bis morgen


----------



## 007ike (17. Januar 2004)

@tiegerbaehr, genau! An den ehemaligen Kasernen, kurz vor dem Kreisel mit dem seltsamen Gebilde. Wir treffen uns immer an der 1. Reihe zur Straße hin.

Wenn Moose nichts anderes verlauten läßt, würde ich sagen 13 Uhr ist fest.

Bis dann!


----------



## Moose (17. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @tiegerbaehr, genau! An den ehemaligen Kasernen, kurz vor dem Kreisel mit dem seltsamen Gebilde. Wir treffen uns immer an der 1. Reihe zur Straße hin.
> 
> Wenn Moose nichts anderes verlauten läßt, würde ich sagen 13 Uhr ist fest.
> 
> Bis dann!



So wie es aussieht hat die Saar ja immernoch Hochwasser. Eine Trainingseinheit muss ich aber trotzdem vorher machen (Ergometer rudern). 
Wenn mich jemand hier um 12.00 mitnimmt, dann denke ich aber, dass 13.00 Uhr geht. Falls ich mich dem Zug anreise, dann müsste mir halt noch jemand den Weg vom Bahnhof zum Park beschreiben.
Christina kommt wahrscheinlich nicht mit, weil sie noch packen muss.


----------



## Wiseman (17. Januar 2004)

@all: Ich habe mich aber entschlossen morgen nicht mitzufahren, weil ich mich ziemlich ausgepowert fühle. Die Tour gestern mit dem Hardtail hat mich ziemlich mitgenommen (war mal wieder zu spät dran  ) und heute morgen das Hockeyspielen war auch mal wieder anstrengend. Ich wünsche euch viel Sonne und Spaß bei der Tour morgen.

Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (17. Januar 2004)

So wie ich das lese muß ich moose wohl den Weg vom Bahnhof zum Wendalinuspark erklären.

Oder wir machen es anders, wenn du 12.02 Saarbrücken HBF schaffst, bist du um halb eins in St.Wendel. Ich werde dich dann dort abholen.
Der nächste Zug geht um 12.12 und ist quasi erst um 13 Uhr in St.Wendel. Dann würde ich dich auch abholen und die Anderen warten 10 min auf uns.
Also teil mir bitte mit welchen Zug du nimmst.

Aber vielleicht habe ich ja noch jemand vergessen der aus SB kommt? Was ist mit Scotty????


----------



## Moose (17. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das lese muß ich moose wohl den Weg vom Bahnhof zum Wendalinuspark erklären.
> 
> Oder wir machen es anders, wenn du 12.02 Saarbrücken HBF schaffst, bist du um halb eins in St.Wendel. Ich werde dich dann dort abholen.
> Der nächste Zug geht um 12.12 und ist quasi erst um 13 Uhr in St.Wendel. Dann würde ich dich auch abholen und die Anderen warten 10 min auf uns.
> ...



Ich sage Dir heute abend noch Bescheid, okay?


----------



## Xededen (17. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich hab heut beim Trainig vom "tiegerbaehr" erfahren, dass ihr morgen in Wnd fahren werdet und würde mich euch gerne anschliessen.
Ich werde dann um 13 Uhr da sein, bin mal gespannt ob 007ike Wege kennt, die ich noch nicht kenne.....

Soo long anal.isa

@ 007ike: bin mal gespannt ob ich dich kenne


----------



## 007ike (17. Januar 2004)

da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt. Und ob ich Wege kenn die du nicht kennst, glaube ich fast nicht.
Ich freue mich über jeden der mitfährt, aber nochmals, damit nicht zu hohe Erwartungen gesetzt werden, wir werden relativ viel Asphalt fahren.......

@moose werde morgen nochmal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Moose (18. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @moose werde morgen nochmal vorbeischauen.



Kannst Du um 12 Uhr nochmal ins Forum schauen? 
Bis dahin weiß ich, ob und wann und wenn dann, in welchem Zug ich sitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (18. Januar 2004)

12 Uhr? Wird gemacht!


----------



## Scrat (18. Januar 2004)

Hi,

war Euch wahrscheinlich eh' klar, der Scrat sagt wieder ab...

Ich dreh dann doch hier um KL 'ne Runde.

Das mit dem Lewwerworschdebrot hat mich tief getroffen... 
 

Aber irgendwann dieses Jahr bin ich mal dabei, als Bremser   

Servus, Thomas 
(immer auf der Suche nach dem "Lewwerworschdebrotbaam"   )


----------



## Moose (18. Januar 2004)

*Wenn ich nichts mehr verlauten lasse, dann bin ich um 12.30 am Bahnhof. 
Bitte bitte lasst mich da nicht stehen!!!*

Bis nachher!
Moose.


----------



## 007ike (18. Januar 2004)

Ich werde da sein!


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn ich nichts mehr verlauten lasse, dann bin ich um 12.30 am Bahnhof.
> Bitte bitte lasst mich da nicht stehen!!!*
> 
> Bis nachher!
> Moose.



Niemals würden wir dich am Bahnhof stehn lassen, echt böd, dass Du mit dem Zug kommen musst.

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (18. Januar 2004)

@einheimischer wir terffen uns doch am Wendalinuspark und nicht am Bahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (18. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @einheimischer wir terffen uns doch am Wendalinuspark und nicht am Bahnhof



Also ich treffe mich am Bahnhof!!!
Bis gleich


----------



## 007ike (18. Januar 2004)

ist das schwierig...

ja moose und 007ike Bahnhof => dann mit dem Rest (incl. Einheimischer )Wendalinuspark

alle klar, dann bis gleich


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> ist das schwierig...
> 
> ja moose und 007ike Bahnhof => dann mit dem Rest (incl. Einheimischer )Wendalinuspark
> 
> alle klar, dann bis gleich




ja ja schon klar Wendalinuspark, wollte nur damit sagen, dass Moose nie nicht da am Bahnhof vergessen wird.

Bis gleich.


----------



## Moose (18. Januar 2004)

Die Sonne hat gescheint, und ich bin auch kaum dreckig geworden!
Danke an die Reiseleitung!!
Jederzeit wieder!
 
Nette Mitfahrer! Natürlich seid Ihr alle herzlich willkommen, hier mal eine Runde zu drehen!!
Moose


----------



## Xededen (18. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wenn auch nicht erwartet ist doch noch die Sonne rausgekommen.....
War ne nette Tour, die man mal in naher Zukunft wiederholen könnte.
Ich würde gerne mal im Saarbrücker Raum fahren, hier kenn ich ja fast alles.
Naja, bis demnächst dann.

Soo long anal.isa


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Januar 2004)

Nette Leute, schönes Wetter und jede Menge Spass - was will man mehr?
War ne Super Sache heute, riesen Kompliment an den Guide 007ike (immer konstant)  

Grüße


----------



## tiegerbaehr (19. Januar 2004)

Kompliment an Heiko: schöne Strecke, da oben gibts Orte, die hab ich noch nie gehört. Mir hats Spass gemacht, aber ich muss doch nochmal heimlich trainieren, sonst müsst ihr zu lange warten  ... Bis demnächst in SB


----------



## 007ike (19. Januar 2004)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass es euch gefallen hat. Ich selber fands klasse! Es macht einen riesen Spaß mit euch zusammen zu fahren. 

Ich bin auch echt froh mal wieder neue Leute kennen gelernt zu haben. Was mich immer wieder erstaunt ist die Tatsache, wie gut das immer wieder harmoniert.

@tiegerbaehr, ich warte gerne mal auf jemanden, denn ab und zu muß auch auf mich gewartet werden (ihr hattet ja auch schon ein paar Meter zusätzlich in den Beinen)  

Ich bin auch schon ganz heiß auf weitere Touren.


----------



## Moose (19. Januar 2004)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hats Spass gemacht, aber ich muss doch nochmal heimlich trainieren, sonst müsst ihr zu lange warten  ...


HÄääääääääääääääääääääää???
 


Kommt Ihr mal schön nach SB, dann können wir gemeinsam trainieren!


----------



## Xededen (19. Januar 2004)

Wir Mountainbiker sind ja tolerante Menschen 

am Anfang war das Tempo ein wenig hoch für ne extensive Trainingseinheit, aber mit der Zeit hat sich das ja verbessert.
Freu mich schon wenn wir mal nach SB kommen, da ich da erst einmal gefahren bin  . Am nächsten Wochenende gehts bei vielen von uns aber nicht, da wir unseren Verien bei nem Tischtennistunier in Niederlinxweiler vertreten...das wird ne Gaudi....

Aber ich bin immer offen für zwangloses radeln...


Soo long anal.isa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (20. Januar 2004)

Das wir am Anfang zu schnell waren tut mir Leid. Am Besten gleich bei Start sagen das es eine Extensiv-Einheit werden soll.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir wieder zusammen fahren würden.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (20. Januar 2004)

@007ike: So schnell geben wir nicht auf! Vielleicht schon nächsten Sonntag? Was habt ihr da vor?


----------



## 007ike (20. Januar 2004)

Da kann ich nur für mich reden, ich wollte aber wenns Wetter paßt radeln gehen. Moose ist meines Wissens nicht da.


Wetter für Sonntag: zur Zeit ist leichter Schneefall (so wie gestern!!!!) gemeldet. Ändert sich aber vielleicht noch mal


----------



## Moose (20. Januar 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich nur für mich reden, ich wollte aber wenns Wetter paßt radeln gehen. Moose ist meines Wissens nicht da.



Wolltet Ihr am Sonntag nicht mit in den Pfälzer Wald?

Ich muss Trockenrudern in Stuttgart   ... !


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltet Ihr am Sonntag nicht mit in den Pfälzer Wald?
> 
> Ich muss Trockenrudern in Stuttgart   ... !



Ich will auch Trockenrudern... ich glaub, ich fahr erst wieder im Sommer, heute ist mir die 1500KM alte Hinterradfelge geplatzt (durchgebremst), im Moment hab ich echt die Seuche  Na ja, so blieb mir wenigstens die 4h Extensiv-Einheit erspart und die Zugfahrt mit tozzi war auch ganz nett  

ICH BRAUCHE EINEN SPONSOR!!!


----------



## Moose (20. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch Trockenrudern... ich glaub, ich fahr erst wieder im Sommer, heute ist mir die 1500KM alte Hinterradfelge geplatzt (durchgebremst), im Moment hab ich echt die Seuche  Na ja, so blieb mir wenigstens die 4h Extensiv-Einheit erspart und die Zugfahrt mit tozzi war auch ganz nett
> 
> ICH BRAUCHE EINEN SPONSOR!!!



DU ARMER!!!
Dich trifft es schon hart.
Und dann noch der Schnee gestern, so dass Ihr um Eure Aerobic Stunde gekommen seid. Und dabei hatte ich die Musik extra auf Euch zugeschnitten!!!
Von "Another one bites the dust" über Karel Gotts "Biene Maja" bis hin zu Milli Vanilli "Blame it on the rain". Ich musste die Auswahl vor ca. 50 Leuten rechtfertigen!!! Ich habe dann gesagt: eigentlich wollten heute ein paar Freunde mitmachen ... .
Übrigens habe ich die Uni-Fit Gutscheine dort hinterlegt (mit Vermerk).
Lasst hören, wann die nächste Krafteinheit angesagt ist, dann schreibe ich Euch den Trainingsplan.

Du willst nicht wirklich Trockenrudern! Das ist sau-anstrengend, langweilig und überhaupt.
... Christina ist jetzt am Flughafen - in zwei Stunden ist sie auf dem Weg nach Südafrika - und ich habe noch beim Bike Einpacken geholfen    
... naja, ich gönn's ihr echt - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## tozzi (20. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch Trockenrudern... ich glaub, ich fahr erst wieder im Sommer, heute ist mir die 1500KM alte Hinterradfelge geplatzt (durchgebremst), im Moment hab ich echt die Seuche  Na ja, so blieb mir wenigstens die 4h Extensiv-Einheit erspart und die Zugfahrt mit tozzi war auch ganz nett
> 
> ICH BRAUCHE EINEN SPONSOR!!!



...frag doch mal bei Endorfin nach ! Als Teamfahrer dort bekommst Du beim nächsten Uphillrace bestimmt auch einen Rahmen ... oder ne Reise... die deichseln das schon irgendwie ....


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Januar 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...frag doch mal bei Endorfin nach ! Als Teamfahrer dort bekommst Du beim nächsten Uphillrace bestimmt auch einen Rahmen ... oder ne Reise... die deichseln das schon irgendwie ....



Liebes Endorfin Team... NIEMALS ich bin nicht käuflich - oder doch, ich dachte aber eher so an Cannondale oder Rocky Mountain, ach egal ich hab ja sonst kaum Hobby`s also kauf ich mir meinen Kram selbst 
Und auserdem, was soll ich mit einem vieeel zu kurzen und schweren Schaukelstuhl auf Grand Canaria  




			
				moose schrieb:
			
		

> DU ARMER!!!
> Dich trifft es schon hart.
> Und dann noch der Schnee gestern, so dass Ihr um Eure Aerobic Stunde gekommen seid. Und dabei hatte ich die Musik extra auf Euch zugeschnitten!!!
> Von "Another one bites the dust" über Karel Gotts "Biene Maja" bis hin zu Milli Vanilli "Blame it on the rain". Ich musste die Auswahl vor ca. 50 Leuten rechtfertigen!!! Ich habe dann gesagt: eigentlich wollten heute ein paar Freunde mitmachen ... .
> ...



Na ja, ich muss fairerweise sagen, dass es gestern bei mir nicht am Schnee lag, sondern an mir bzw. meinem Kopf, da waren kleine Männlein zu Gange, die von innen gegen meine Schädeldecke pochten und mir den Spass an allem nahmen  Tozzi stand aber wohl wirklich im Stau, der gute Wille zählt auch was oder? Aber echt schade, Du gibst Dir extra für uns immer soviel Mühe mit der Musikauswahl.
Nächste Krafteinheit wäre dann morgen, ich weiss ist etwas kurzfristig für einen Trainingsplan  
Trockenrudern wollt ich ja nur weil ich dachte, es wär Materialschonender als Winterbiken, aber wenn Du mir abrätst...  
Christina ist echt zu beneiden, gibs zu, beinahe hättest Du dich anstatt des Bike`s mit eingepackt  

Grüße


----------



## Moose (20. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Und auserdem, was soll ich mit einem vieeel zu kurzen und schweren Schaukelstuhl auf Grand Canaria


    



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich muss fairerweise sagen, dass es gestern bei mir nicht am Schnee lag, sondern an mir bzw. meinem Kopf, da waren kleine Männlein zu Gange, die von innen gegen meine Schädeldecke pochten und mir den Spass an allem nahmen  Tozzi stand aber wohl wirklich im Stau, der gute Wille zählt auch was oder? Aber echt schade, Du gibst Dir extra für uns immer soviel Mühe mit der Musikauswahl.
> Nächste Krafteinheit wäre dann morgen, ich weiss ist etwas kurzfristig für einen Trainingsplan
> Trockenrudern wollt ich ja nur weil ich dachte, es wär Materialschonender als Winterbiken, aber wenn Du mir abrätst...
> Christina ist echt zu beneiden, gibs zu, beinahe hättest Du dich anstatt des Bike`s mit eingepackt
> Grüße


Natürlich zählt der gute Wille!!!
Wann wollt Ihr denn morgen trainieren?

Beim Trockenrudern kriegt man einen Dachschaden und der Rücken tut weh.

Der Karton von Christina hätte GENAU gepasst. Sie wollte dann aber doch lieber ihr Bike mit dabei haben ...   
Beinahe hätten wir aber eine ihrer Katzen mitverpackt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (20. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich zählt der gute Wille!!!
> Wann wollt Ihr denn morgen trainieren?
> 
> Beim Trockenrudern kriegt man einen Dachschaden und der Rücken tut weh.
> ...



Eigentlich wollte tozzi so um 11:00 Uhr bei mir sein, aber ich sehe gerade, dass das mit den Öffnungszeiten nicht hinkommt. Mal sehn was tozzi sagt, er wird sich sicher noch zu Wort melden.

...das arme Tier, die mögen doch keine Langstreckenflüge  

Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Januar 2004)

@Moose

Ich habe gerade gehört, dass wir morgen früh biken und dann ab ca. 14:00Uhr im Uni-Fit sind.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (21. Januar 2004)

Sagt mal Jungs, wie macht ihr das? Wie könnt ihr Morgens biken und dann noch ins Fitnesstudio gehen???????
Ihr solltet sowas geheim halten, ich werd ja ganz neidich!


----------



## Moose (21. Januar 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Moose
> 
> Ich habe gerade gehört, dass wir morgen früh biken und dann ab ca. 14:00Uhr im Uni-Fit sind.
> 
> Grüße.



Schade, da muss ich wieder auf der Saar sein, sonst wäre ich vorbeigekommen. ... Nächstes Mal!
Viel Spass!


----------



## Jolly Rogers (21. Januar 2004)

Habt Ihr ein Leben, soviel Zeit hätte ich auch gerne mal. Ich glaub ich hab den falschen Job.


----------



## scotty23 (21. Januar 2004)

Die einen gehen Morgens Biken und dann ins Fitnesstudio
die Christina hängt in Afrika rum und das sogar noch mit
ihrem Bike .... das gibt es doch alles nicht   

Ihr habts gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (21. Januar 2004)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einen gehen Morgens Biken und dann ins Fitnesstudio
> die Christina hängt in Afrika rum und das sogar noch mit
> ihrem Bike .... das gibt es doch alles nicht
> 
> Ihr habts gut



Ja, ich finde, das sollte nicht erlaubt sein!!!
... übrigens hat die Saar Hochwasser, ich werde also neben der Saar unterwegs sein ... .

Scotty23 wie wäre es mal wieder mit einer Nachtfahrt? Wir können uns ja dann einbilden, wir wären in Afrika!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Januar 2004)

Ihr seid ja lustig - meint Ihr vieleicht mir macht das Spass, ich mache das nur, weil tozzi mich dazu zwingt


----------



## scotty23 (21. Januar 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich finde, das sollte nicht erlaubt sein!!!
> ... übrigens hat die Saar Hochwasser, ich werde also neben der Saar unterwegs sein ... .
> 
> Scotty23 wie wäre es mal wieder mit einer Nachtfahrt? Wir können uns ja dann einbilden, wir wären in Afrika!!!



Genau, ich würde mich auch schwarz anmahlen und eine Fakel an meinen 
Lenker binden. Fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Buschtrommeln  


@ EH
mir kommen jetzt wirklich die Tränen   
Soll ich dir mein Kampfspray ausleihen   

.


----------

